# 2nd car insurance



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've currently got a 307 as my main car but want to get a convertable for next year as a 2nd car been looking at MGF's etc but most quotes so far have been stupid as most insurers won't mirror my NCB onto the 2nd car so is there any insurers out there that do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JohnA88 said:


> I've currently got a 307 as my main car but want to get a convertable for next year as a 2nd car been looking at MGF's etc but most quotes so far have been stupid as most insurers won't mirror my NCB onto the 2nd car so is there any insurers out there that do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think I know of any as the NCD is on that car / that insurance...

What about a multi car policy - would this make it more reasonable ?

Alternatively, have you thought about a more specialist insurance offering something like limited milage ? Might help to bring the premium down some...


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Don't think I know of any as the NCD is on that car / that insurance...
> 
> What about a multi car policy - would this make it more reasonable ?
> 
> Alternatively, have you thought about a more specialist insurance offering something like limited milage ? Might help to bring the premium down some...


Tried Admirals multi car one but it was stupid expensive. I'll phone a few specialist ones and see where that gets me otherwise I'll just have to use day to day insurance with is a pain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Adrian Flux, Footman James are a couple I've previously used for a limited milage / 2nd car insurance policy - worth a phone call if nothing else...

Suppose as well it also depends on what car you're getting ...


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Adrian Flux, Footman James are a couple I've previously used for a limited milage / 2nd car insurance policy - worth a phone call if nothing else...
> 
> Suppose as well it also depends on what car you're getting ...


Well I was looking at MGF's but they cost a fortune to insure and run so started looking at Vauxhall Tigras but they seem a girls car so abut lost at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Get yourself a mx5. fun to drive, cheap parts if they brake and cheap to insure


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Get yourself a mx5. fun to drive, cheap parts if they brake and cheap to insure


Not in my price range sadly only want to spend £500ish on a 2nd car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

For £500 my choices so far are 206cc, Tigra, Mk1 Megane and a few others, I've been offered a 207cc for 1k I could stretch to £1000 but don't want to as it will only get used a few days a year (British summer) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sheila's wheels mirror NCD. I have always had one car but last year bought another 2. My main car has 10 years NCD and they gave me 10 years on my second car. The third car is my wife's car, she has only held her licence for 6 years and has no NCD so they have given her 6 years NCD. Aslong as there are no claims in the 12 months, we can walk away and insure elsewhere with 11, 11 and 7 years NCD.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Admiral advertise that they will mirror ncd on a second car. Would they not offer it for you? Interested as I'm hoping to do the same.


----------

